# لوحة كنترول مصنع اعلاف 15 طن ساعة



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (16 أبريل 2014)

لوحة كنترول مصنع اعلاف 15 طن ساعة





•	بجميع التوصيلات والاسلاك والسنسورات الحراريه والميكانيكيه الخاصة بالمصنع ومزوده بوحدة PLCللتحكم الالى بالمصنع وتشغيله عن طريق الكمبيوتر
•	موصفات وحدة plc
•	1- شاشة تتش اسكرين
•	2- التحكم الالى فى عملية التنسيب والتصنيع والوزن
•	3- التحكم فى زمن الخلط واوزان مكونات الخلطه
•	4- تخزين مكونات الخلطة باسم معين لاستعددها مره اخرى
•	5- التحكم فى تشغيل محركات كل الخط يدوياعن طريق الشاشه او تشغيل المحركات اتومتيكيا بنظام متتابع من الخلف الى الامام او اطفئها اتومتيكيا بنظام متتابع من الامام الى الخلف كما يتم التحكم فى وقت تشغيل كا محرك
•	6- يتم اتصال الوحده بسنسورات مركبه على الخزنات لتوضيح الخزنات عند ملئها او عند فرغها عن طريق الشاشه كما يمكن توضيح الكميات المستهلكه من الخزنات






الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قيوتيوب: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB....youtube.com/channel/UCTPMURs0uNJ8Gn3qBWnUH5Q

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

